# just wondering...



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I was just wondering what all has everyone else taken off thier car. so far I've taken the the power steering and all the A/C components out,carbon canister,the pully for power steering pump of the crank pully,cruise control and thats all I can think of at the moment. I was just wondering if there is anything you guys have taken off.


----------



## Sac81ZX (Nov 16, 2004)

I haven't done it yet, but I plan to remove the windshield washer reservoir
and related items on my 280ZX.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

A/C compressor and lines removed, rear carpet and insulation, spare tire(useless anyway) and jack and tools. Enough to get it down to 3075 lbs, weighed at the track with me and 10 gallons of gas in it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Spare tire, cruise control, tools, and windsheild washer resivoir and pump, ALL AC components


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

has anyone else taken off their power steering???


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I still have everything. And my car has every option possible; so it isn't the lightest. And I don't plan on getting rid of to much. I will take out alot of the sound deadening material and i will probably get lighter seats. But that is about it.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah that's something I want to get rid of too. My seats have all power and the air support crap. they weigh like 100 lbs


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Yeah that's something I want to get rid of too. My seats have all power and the air support crap. they weigh like 100 lbs


I will get full race seats but they will be custom leathered so they match my seat now. I just want them lighter. I love the stock seats they are real comfy but it is just the weight issue.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> I will get full race seats but they will be custom leathered so they match my seat now. I just want them lighter. I love the stock seats they are real comfy but it is just the weight issue.


My stock leather seats are as hard as a rock. Can't wait to get rid of them. Definitely going un-powered, I don't need all that garbage.


----------



## Georgez (Oct 23, 2004)

*Lighter seats*

I have 350Z track model seats that are comfortable, light, and unnecessary in my car... Make a deal??? (Ship from South Florida)


----------

